# Marketing new shirt line..looking for help



## juststarting82 (May 11, 2013)

Hi,
I have a company looking to launch a lifestyle brand and are looking for people that are familiar how to market a lifestyle shirt brand with success. If you have done something similar please email me details and pricing. 
[email protected]


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

Try to focus in on your target audience. SEO or Search engine optimization could be a way of spreading the word about your website.


----------

